# Simple before and after



## K&R (Jan 22, 2007)

WOW which one is after? :laughing: We have to do everything in conduit here now.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

K&R said:


> WOW which one is after? :laughing:


Oh, Stop! :laughing: 

Yep, mostly SE cable here. If it's in pipe, it was an upsell. This was a rental home, and was only being upgraded because the conductors coming out of the weatherhead burned off. 

It was sort of a shame tearing out an old service that was done in RMC and replacing it with SE cable.


----------



## K&R (Jan 22, 2007)

I wish we could use se would make my prices a bit more affordable. I am not sure why the inspector said we can not use it though. I also did not ask. We really don't get inspected any more and im going to make sure I keep it that way. He kinda walks in stands there looks around and hands me the sticker. He even argued about me getting permits for smaller jobs. Says I don't need to permit small jobs just do them. I did 6 post lights in pvc conduit when I called about the permit he said just do it. Thats ok but being a GC sometimes the building inspector does not let it float that way.

If we keep going like this maybe he will just mail me the stickers.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

K&R said:


> WOW which one is after? :laughing: We have to do everything in conduit here now.



How does the inspector want u to do services on a driveway side where the SE is subject to physical damage?

Nice job, MD.


----------



## K&R (Jan 22, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> How does the inspector want u to do services on a driveway side where the SE is subject to physical damage?
> 
> Nice job, MD.



We could still use 2 1/2" Sch 40 PVC. I would maybe go with 2 1/2" rigid though.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> How does the inspector want u to do services on a driveway side where the SE is subject to physical damage?


Couple of different options. RMC or just do it in SE and put a bollard in the ground. This particular install had no driveway. Just street parking, and garages off an alleyway out back. Not so many houses with service equipment close enough to a drive that it would be subject to damage anyhow. You mostly run into that with commercial buildings, where the building has pavement right up tight to it the whole way around. 



Magnettica said:


> Nice job, MD.


I wouldn't call it 'nice' really, but maybe just "newer". I mostly just post pictures that have something interesting or odd about them, and I posted this one in particular to lament about tearing off an RMC service and replacing it with SE. Sure, I'd have rather done it in pipe, but then I wouldn't have gotten the work. SE's legal, SE is what the realtor wanted, so SE is what they get. If it's legal, I'll sell people whatever they're buying or whatever I can talk them into. 

Honestly, if it was my rental, SE is all I'd want too.

I sorta thought somebody would mention about the proximity to the gas meter. There don't happen to be any rules about that (that I know about, or that are enforced) about the proximity of service equipment to gas meters. I know other areas have such rules.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> I sorta thought somebody would mention about the proximity to the gas meter. There don't happen to be any rules about that (that I know about, or that are enforced) about the proximity of service equipment to gas meters. I know other areas have such rules.



I didn't originally notice the gas meter.

But what I did notice about the original service is the fancy rain gutter placed in front of the SEC's.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

And of course, the POCOs have a lot of say in these matters. If the POCO here thinks that it is subject to vehicular damage, you are putting bollards in regardless if you use SE cable, PVC, rigid conduit or whatever.

I don't think we have any required clearances from electric meter to gas meter.


----------



## Pierre Belarge (Feb 3, 2007)

As I was just reading this, I did have a question about the location of the gas meter and the meter location. 
1. Is that gas meter located under the gas meter?
2. The NESC does have a distance for the gas meter and electric meter separation location - Outside is minimum of 12 inches and inside is a minimum of 36 inches.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Pierre Belarge said:


> As I was just reading this, I did have a question about the location of the gas meter and the meter location.
> 1. Is that gas meter located under the gas meter?


no. Close, but not under.


----------

